# Are you a virgin?



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Nightriser said:


> Thanks, Beloved, I just ate.


Oh no...you didn't eat muffins did you? :mellow:


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Nightriser said:


> Thanks, Beloved, I just ate.


Eat another. In my presence :crazy:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Hardly. And no tacos either. Thanks to you, I know I never will.



JoeMetallic said:


> Eat another. In my presence :crazy:


Ewwww. :dry:


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Nightriser said:


> Hardly. And no tacos either. Thanks to you, I know I never will.


Life would be bland without muffins and tacos.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Nightriser said:


> Ewwww. :dry:


XD

I'm saaaawwwyyyy, Night. :sad: *weeps*


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

For you, maybe. Nothing against muffins and tacos, I just can't say it agrees with my personal taste.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

This guy likes muffins too.

_Ernst Gräfenberg_


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

*songs about muffins*

Muffin....you..are..my...companion. :happy:






The Muffin Man


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

To quote something ArenaHomme once said:

"Oontz oontz oontz oontz."


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Decon said:


> Well, I don't think it's being defended in this instance. I think Lance was just asking a question, and seeing what the answers are/were. So to me, it's simply: Someone asked, and the people who reply are sharing thier reasons. As well as what their thoughts were on the subject.


I meant the replies.. Why don't I see people going *I'm not a virgin only because I was trying out* or something of the sort.. the people who cared to give a reason were all virgins. It's just a mere realization, that's all :happy:


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh, word. I get where you're coming from now.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't mind stating that I'm a virgin.roud:


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

I was young! I needed the gold pieces!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm not a virgin because I'm curious.:laughing:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Lance said:


> I'm not a virgin because I'm curious.:laughing:


That's exactly why we don't have a cat, and I have to put up with your pesky husky.

Get over yourself.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I am in love with a porn star.
Enough said. :mellow:


----------



## N^G (Apr 30, 2009)

Honestly, I'd probably be a complete emo recluse if I were still a virgin at my age. It's a basic need (for me at least) to get some every now and again


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Whoever answers "Maybe" makes me pee in my pants, 
unless there's a true story behind it like "I may have gotten raped at a party!"


----------



## eccentricvirgo8 (May 31, 2009)

Woo I'm a virgin! Woo!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Res said:


> That's exactly why we don't have a cat, and I have to put up with your pesky husky.
> 
> Get over yourself.


HA!


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I think it might be fun to have sex with a virgin for a change.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I voted yes and see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Been married since July 14, 1994. Thankfully, I am not a virgin.


----------



## Saint Kat (May 31, 2009)

Yes, I am. But I'm still 17, so that shouldn't be a problem yet, should it?:wink:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Saint Kat said:


> Yes, I am. But I'm still 17, so that shouldn't be a problem yet, should it?:wink:


Haha. Its a problem if you want to be pregnant. According to Perseus we are the most likely to get pregnant at a young age!:shocked:


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

Lance, I sure hope you don't get pregnant.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Schwarz said:


> Lance, I sure hope you don't get pregnant.


haha. I sort of do. I wanna know what these women are complaining about. jkjk:laughing:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Why would anyone vote "none of your business"? If they truly thought that, then don't vote.


----------



## Chora (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm 20 this year. I haven't got my first kiss yet. I've been in love once really, and it was this infatuated trance that lasted for four years straight, but we never so much as held hands. Now I'm just waiting for someone, whoever he is. 

My insane libido colors the wait waaay too intensely, though. It's just that the lust takes over every bit of me. Lust for something, I don't know for what or whom. It's like this strange electricity that keeps building up with nowhere to go. Surely I'm not the only human being with sexual drives, but sometimes I feel like well, the sensations I envision are nowhere to be found. It's a bummer, because I refuse to let it out until it's absolutely perfect. I should meet someone soon, I guess... I anticipate something just around the corner, but then again I've just been anticipating for years. I've always had this inkling of... _something_... waiting just around the corner. It probably will happen when it will, though, I guess. Until then, I'm just sitting here, buzzing quietly alone in my own skin. My body and I are not very close, but I guess this is part of why I dance and sing and stuff. Indirectly release at least some of this pent-up sex through medium I can connect to. Although there's definitely more to song and dance than just that. 

Otherwise I guess I wouldn't be able to move at all. Sometimes I'll bump into something with my finger and it'll send painful shivers up and down my spine just because my body is so chock full of something. I usually spend the day with this charge running through me and then at the end of the day I'll just end up spent and tired. I dunno.

So I'm a virgin, yeah. Actually it's considered a very socially promoted thing in the culture of where I am, for girls to be virgins until they're married. I can't understand it, though. I totally admire the "acceptable individual" 's willpower... for me, the wait is getting harder and harder to stand. 

Of course, in confucian societies, the "acceptable boy" and the "acceptable girl" are two entirely different individuals. Boys are allowed their lust. I don't care much for this social norm, but I'm unwittingly partaking in it. I hate that I have to be like this. I'm NOT doing this for any social virtue or whatever. I HATE being misjudged like this. It's just the way I am.

I've even turned down guys that wanted to have sex with me. They were mostly good friends of mine and we're still quite close. I mean, it's not a matter of not having people I care for. It's just that I haven't found THE person. 

I don't know... Guess this too will pass... but then again I keep telling myself that 

So that's my frustration, vented out !
I'm .. not proud per se, but, well, it's just weird. It's just a really weird state to be in. It's like my Id and my Ego and my libido are all conspiring against me and trying to run in wildly different directions. I feel like I'm about to burst apart at the seams. Anyway. The memoirs of a struggling virgin. :crying:

Am I the only one that's this frustrated? Seriously, sometimes I'll be so frustrated, I'll think maybe I was meant to be a whore, and maybe I'll just call up somebody and spend a night someplace and just get over it, but then again I'm just not capable of being in love with more than one person at a time, I'd just shatter into tiny pieces. And I know I can't have sex with someone I don't care for. And I know I'd regret it. And I don't want something imperfect. I know this is probably going to end me up in disillusionment or some type of pain. But I'd much rather bear with that possibility and maintain my status quo... anyhow.

Deprivation and frustration aren't necessarily the right words, I guess... it's more like, the intensity of these sensations, and the drawn-out patience with which I must bear their solitude, have become part of who I am at the moment. So that's what it's like for me. Yeah.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

idliketobehappy said:


> *I'm 20 this year. I haven't got my first kiss yet. I've been in love once really, and it was this infatuated trance that lasted for four years straight, but we never so much as held hands.* Now I'm just waiting for someone, whoever he is.


Change 20 to 21, and you have my story, or something pretty close. 



> Am I the only one that's this frustrated? Seriously, sometimes I'll be so frustrated, I'll think maybe I was meant to be a whore, and maybe I'll just call up somebody and spend a night someplace and just get over it, but then again I'm just not capable of being in love with more than one person at a time, I'd just shatter into tiny pieces. And I know I can't have sex with someone I don't care for. And I know I'd regret it. And I don't want something imperfect. I know this is probably going to end me up in disillusionment or some type of pain. But I'd much rather bear with that possibility and maintain my status quo... anyhow.


If it's any comfort, I feel much the same way. I have gone through the disillusionment, and perhaps am still recovering from cynicism about love in general. I cannot tell you myself whether this is worth it, but I can say that I do not see how it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

If anyone wants their virginity fixed.

Come to Minneapolis


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I have the "one" chosen, it's just highly improbable he'll go along with it.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I don't know what you mean.

But it sounds sad


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Alhurriya said:


> I have the "one" chosen, it's just highly improbable he'll go along with it.


Ah yes the gay guy


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

I lost my virginity drunk with a woman I didn't like. I suppose I feel sorry it happened like that, but not strongly.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm still a virgin, unfortunately. It's not that I have a problem with the virgin status, per se, I just want to get laid BADLY :crazy: My teenage libido is so insane that I will seriously give it up to any attractive girl that makes a move.

I totally had an opportunity recently where two of my friends were having sex _right next to me _(I was pretending to be asleep) and when I was discussing it with my friend later, she told me I should have made it a threesome. I just can't win -_-

If I had just realized I like muffins and tacos sooner, I probably wouldn't be having this problem. I guess I'll just have to wait for college. I hear freshman get preyed on. Yay!


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> I'm still a virgin, unfortunately. It's not that I have a problem with the virgin status, per se, I just want to get laid BADLY :crazy: My teenage libido is so insane that I will seriously give it up to any attractive girl that makes a move.


Lesbian? Your stat says female.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

> Lesbian? Your stat says female.


Yup  Notice the muffin reference XD


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

_Viva la revolución sexual!_


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm a virgin. 

It isn't really much of a surprise, though. Seeing as I've never even held hands with a boy, let alone kissed one. 

I've only ever hugged a boy before, but him and I only lasted about two months, anyways. Then my boyfriend before that turned out to be gay, but the funny thing is he's like, one of my best friend's now. There were a couple of other 'boyfriends' but they were from early middle school and early grade school. 

But it's doesn't really bother me that much. I mean, I'm only fifteen. I have plenty of time to kiss someone, make out with someone, hold hands, and lose my virginity. Although, I doubt it will be in High School. I don't really care much for boys or for girls right now, anyways. 

It'll happen when it happens and it'll be on my own terms.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Mm, I was in a similar situation when I was 15. I didn't end up having my first kiss until a few weeks before my 17th birthday. It does suck not knowing how things like that feel, but trust me. You don't _really _miss it until you've had it :crazy:


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> Mm, I was in a similar situation when I was 15. I didn't end up having my first kiss until a few weeks before my 17th birthday. It does suck not knowing how things like that feel, but trust me. You don't _really _miss it until you've had it :crazy:



Meh. I don't really care either way. xD Stuff like that isn't really my priority right now. It's never really been one of my priorities ever, anyways. I don't care if I get kissed tomorrow or if I don't get kissed until I'm thirty years old.


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm one, but I don't have a story or reason to go with it. I must be odd to some or most girls. I'd hit this..


----------



## Beth (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm a virgin and proud of it. I'm only 15 so I see no reason to rush into anything.


----------



## Vasoline (Jul 3, 2009)

16, so it's not pathetic yet... I think.


----------



## s1ng4m3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> Mm, I was in a similar situation when I was 15. I didn't end up having my first kiss until a few weeks before my 17th birthday. It does suck not knowing how things like that feel, but trust me. You don't _really _miss it until you've had it :crazy:


Oh goodness, your last statement is pure truth.
First kiss at 19. Okay, so that one kinda sucked...I'm pretty sure he was just horrible at the whole process.
But 20, so far, has been a fantastic age...:happy:
Oh, and yes to the question.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

i put "maybe"

Does 2 minutes with a softy count?


BAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA


:frustrating:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Munchies said:


> i put "maybe"
> 
> Does 2 minutes with a softy count?
> 
> ...


Haha, that's a definite maybe :crazy:


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

I aint and Im not bothered  people get all hyped up over a fun romp for nothing really.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Tons of sexual experiences involving humping female things, and holes, but not Virgina. I marked maybe because it really depends on rather you qualify anal as still being virgin or not. It's up to you; Some people do some people don't.

How is this possible? For my first sexual experience I found the one girl that didn't want to get pregnant so bad she asked me to analize her, and me being the dirty scumbag I am. I did so.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Ookami said:


> Tons of sexual experiences involving humping female things, and holes, but not Virgina. I marked maybe because it really depends on rather you qualify anal as still being virgin or not. It's up to you; Some people do some people don't.
> 
> How is this possible? For my first sexual experience I found the one girl that didn't want to get pregnant so bad she asked me to analize her, and me being the dirty scumbag I am. I did so.


To me, that counts as sex. Otherwise gay men would all be virgins XD In the same vein, I consider oral to be sex, too.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Than I'm a third base with your standards  I just haven't made it home.

Gods I hate baseball analogies, don't you?


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

*Analysis*

virgin -> vagina => virgina !

"analize" 'd !

=P


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

* Don't tempt me sweetheart  <3*


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Ookami said:


> Than I'm a third base with your standards  I just haven't made it home.
> 
> Gods I hate baseball analogies, don't you?


Yes, baseball is annoying -_-

And I never know what constitutes as which base :crazy:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Shenandoah said:


> It's okay. In some sense, I am also. (Technically, I don't think I'd fall under virgin, since I was molested as a kid.) That will change when I meet the right guy, but until then, I'm not going to have sex just to lose my virginity. It's not sad or shameful, it's just a physical state, like having reached puberty.


So sorry Shenandoah. Molesters should be hung by the balls until dead! 



shacklesofreality said:


> Yes I am, sadly.I'm not ashamed as some people might be, but it kind of sucks. I think most of us carry the innate animalistic desire to pounce on others like tigers. Oh well, I'm still young and it'll happen someday.


This tiger likes sushi...


----------



## themuzicman (Jul 13, 2009)

Married. 6 kids. All mine. 'nuf said.


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

Exactly half and half yes/no now!


----------



## hommefatal (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes. Wow, so many virgins here.


----------



## Schattenjaeger (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes. Seems like we're in good company here *gg*


----------



## idego (Jul 24, 2009)

I lost my virginity when I was 16 to my first long-term boyfriend. No regrets there whatsoever. After the relationship ended I slept with a couple of people casually and discovered it really wasn't for me. Still no regrets as I really had to experience it to kill the curiosity I had about it.

I've never felt I had to "hold out" on sex with a new boyfriend for fear he might bugger off afterwards. In fact I'm often more forward about it than the guy has been. If I thought there was a chance that a guy might be like that, I'd never dream of going out with them in the first place.

But yeah. Sex is gooood.


----------



## totefee (Aug 6, 2009)

kdm1984 said:


> I took a class in college on Adolescent Psych, and the average age for virginity loss was 16 for males and 17 for females (United States).
> 
> I was 19, so two years after the average - but mine went well, so I have no regrets. :happy:


I actually read that it was down to 15 now for girls and 16 for boys.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm a virgin, but that's the way I want it to be. I only want to be intimate with someone if it feels completely right. And it's never felt completely right. I thought it was because I was a fussy INFJ but it's not that I don't think anybody is good enough, I just have standards and I respect my body.
Maybe it's because I've never had it, but I don't think sex is the be all and end all anyway. It's there for procreation, I don't understand what the big fuss is about personally. Intimacy should be between two people who feel deeply for each other, not some seedy one night stand that you can brag to people about. 
I'm such a prude


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

totefee said:


> I actually read that it was down to 15 now for girls and 16 for boys.


That wouldn't surprise me - it seems many people are starting earlier. I think my book used stats from the early '90s.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

So, that means mine should be going any day now...
Anyone here want to help with that?
How about you <insert name here>?
I'm semiserious. If it's possible, I'll see if I can. If it's not, then let's have a good laugh about it, just don't give me blueballs.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

mortabunt said:


> So, that means mine should be going any day now...
> Anyone here want to help with that?
> How about you <insert name here>?
> I'm semiserious. If it's possible, I'll see if I can. If it's not, then let's have a good laugh about it, just don't give me blueballs.


Or, y'know you can hire a prostitute.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

shakalaka said:


> Or, y'know you can hire a prostitute.


 In a white upper-middle class suburban neighborhood? I don't think so, but thanks for the suggestion. I'll definitely try that if I ever go to europe.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

I used to idolize women... think they were somehow better... I was afraid of rejection.

Somewhere in life I quit giving a shit... it makes it easier. 

This is so sad.
:crying:


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Not for long.

(Bow chicka-wow-wow! :crazy


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

No, sir. I am not.
I lost it when I was 16, to my boyfriend at the time, and we were together for 9 months. 
I don't regret it at all.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Marino said:


> Not for long.
> 
> (Bow chicka-wow-wow! :crazy


TUCKER! Piano, I don't idolize women, but there are no girls that are into me. It's a simple matter of compatability.


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

mortabunt said:


> In a white upper-middle class suburban neighborhood? I don't think so, but thanks for the suggestion. I'll definitely try that if I ever go to europe.


Many illegal houses of ill repute exist in upper middle and upper class neighbor hoods. Thats where the clients are. Its just good business sense.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I would've heard from an ES by now if there was a whorehouse. Unfortunately, there isn't.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Dragon Searching out Female Virgins*

You impressively scored 
76%
Try Again 

http://www.okcupid.com/virgin

 















...takes a lifetime to master, unless you're a lucky guesser or can _smell into the past_. 

You got *16* of the *21* people correct, and you did better recognizing the virginity of *guys*. Overall, you guessed better than 95% of all test takers. 

*DID YOU KNOW?* Famous non-virgins include Michael Jordan, Ghandi, Abraham Lincoln, and the astronaut John Glenn.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

The question has validity for OK Cupid, but I declined to answer because it is NOT important. Or rather I go for quality rather quantity of emotional-sexual experiences. There are bad experiences from involuntary rape, to fighting a Bear ISTP, and there are serial Bull ***** ESTJ and worse (Black Jaguar ESTP) released into the Community does NOT Care Scheme UK.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Exactly. Sure, I want to lose my virginity, but not at some drunken drug-crazed orgy with a buch of STD-ridden whores.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

^But I thought that was every boy's fantasy!


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

shakalaka said:


> ^But I thought that was every boy's fantasy!


I almost feel insulted :sad:


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Mikbert said:


> I almost feel insulted :sad:


Don't worry, the correct comeback to that is:

"And every girl's fantasy is to be one of those whores."

I know it is Mother Teresa's.roud:


----------



## Fulcrum (Aug 1, 2009)

shakalaka said:


> ^But I thought that was every boy's fantasy!


Actually, no, contrary to popular belief some boys have... hearts.

SHOCK, HORROR!!1, I know.


----------

